# Orients?



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

After much searching, I have found and ordered the Orient I have been looking for. Now I have the agonising wait as it (hopefully) makes its way from the Far East. I will reveal when it gets here (mystery, hey?).

To keep me enticed, what else have we out there in the Orient department? These look like astonishing value to me, but I suppose I should reserve judgement until I get my hands in one.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This Orient was one of the first watches that I bought from Roy.

I particularly like the case/bracelet combination:










Quality is similar to Seiko I'd say


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a number of Orients including one I bought 20 years ago in KL Malaysia.

I particularly like these two modern ones thatI bought from Roy,very well made, IMO apart from the lume, better then my Seiko SKX 007 .

*Orient M-Force CEX04001MO 200M Diver, 21 Jewels*










*Orient M-Force CEX04001DO, 200M Diver, cal46G41 21 Jewels*


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol, yea have some. and no I don't sell them so don't ask! I have 2 more on the way of same model. everyone who sees the damn thing on my wrist wants one even my dad. so thats 6 altogether, get the bulk discount I did. very very solid pieces and weigh a ton.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a small (modest) collection. Here are some photos, all supplied by the people that I bought the watches from..










This is an elderly King Diver which runs well enough but is in poor condition. I keep it because it is the first one I bought and the colour combination is very rare - IMHO it is the most attractive colour scheme..










This my latest acquisition, bought from Canada. It is the only quartz Orient I've got. I don't normally buy quartz but for some time now I have been hankering after a military Seiko so when this one came along (and at a very attractive price) I had to have it. I have recently changed the strap as the Orient strap, to be blunt, is a piece of poo.










This one is an automatic and a homage to the Rolex day/date datejust model. I find it a little on the small side so it doesn't get the wrist time it deserves. Apologies for the poor picture.










This one is an Ebay purchase. It was one of those occasions where you put in a really cheeky bid and nobody else bids at all. I did rather well here as this is a very attractive watch sized at approx 42mm so it is perfect for my paw.










This one wasn't cheap, but still reasonable. I have always fancied one of those big pilot chrono watches by Poljot or Sinn but have balked at the price. This one has a real quality feel to it and I am pleased that I bought it.








http://usera.imagecave.com/barryboy/Watches/ORIENT_MULTIYEAR.JPG









Again, not a cheapie but a very reasonable priced watch. It is the only bi-metallic watch I've got as in general I don't like the bi-metallic finish, somehow it always makes me think of the fake Rolexes that people used to sell in pubs for a tenner. I do like the very busy dial which is a bit complicated but allows you to tell what day of the week any date will fall on. A very attractive dress watch, again about 42mm.

In general I find the Orient brand to be very under-rated. All my watches are reliable and keep excellent time, given that none of them have been serviced or regulated and some are quite old. I also find that the automatic movements start very easily indeed - there is no need to shake them, just twist the watch once in your hand and they run, just like a good ETA movement does. In fact I much prefer the movement to the Seiko 7S26 as fitted to several of my Seiko divers - the 7S26 seems far more agricultural in comparison.

There are still a couple I am looking out for, so if you see my name in the list of bidders please don't bid against me unless you really want it!!

Rob


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Apologies - over-ran the allowed number of images and for some reason I can't edit it to remove the link to the missing image - mods please assist

Rob


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol you know if you post directly and quickly after your first post they merge eh thereby putting more images in your post but you did not hear it from me OK!

that is unless someone posts after you


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Quoll

Obviously mine is the same (made in Japan) model as the six owned by James's







.. Had it for about 10months absolutely a good watch and great value for money ,the bracelet on this one is nice and worth a mention


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol greyowl it was your damn picture that got me started with these buggers, all your fault M8


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Just this one for me


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Some lovely stuff here ! I just got a dispatch note, so I shouldn't have t wait too long now. I suspect this could be the start of something...

That blue diver is very tempting, but is not the one I have on the way.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

James said:


> lol, yea have some. and no I don't sell them so don't ask! I have 2 more on the way of same model. everyone who sees the damn thing on my wrist wants one even my dad. so thats 6 altogether, get the bulk discount I did. very very solid pieces and weigh a ton.


Like the look of that!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

This is mine.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Orient's Submariner-style auto, ref. 2ER00001B, has always had a good rep on the SCWF.

Considering you can pick them up for around Â£70, they've got to be considered excellent value.


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

quoll said:


> After much searching, I have found and ordered the Orient I have been looking for. Now I have the agonising wait as it (hopefully) makes its way from the Far East. I will reveal when it gets here (mystery, hey?).
> 
> To keep me enticed, what else have we out there in the Orient department? These look like astonishing value to me, but I suppose I should reserve judgement until I get my hands in one.


quoll: I have two Orient watches, and I must say they are really quality watches for the money. I have a Orient Diver, and a SK Crystal, similar to Barryboy's Orient. These watches were bought from the other forum and from Fleabay... an overseas purchase. They keep time as well as any of my Seiko or Citizen automatics. They seem to be solid, well made watches; time will tell if they hold up as well as my SeiKos and Citizens. One watch (the SK Crystal) came with a really cheap bracelet-style band...pure junk; the diver came with a really nice oyster band.

Good Luck with your new Orients, I hope they work out well for you.

Bruce


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup ... very fond of my Orient



























Great watch !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very smart, I like the full day


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Ah hah! Now gravedodger is getting close, very close....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's a couple of shots that I couldn't post last night of the Orient with the multi year calendar on the dial



















A very attractive watch - my only 'bimetal' watch. I don't normally like them, but on this watch the gold is such a discreet finish I think it adds to the overall appeal.

Rob


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Ive only the one Orient but like it very much, would certainly buy another.










Rich


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

And here it is! Very fast shipping from Malaysia. A blue-dialled 'wide day' model:




























Thank you to everybody for keeping my appetite whetted!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done `Q` that is smart


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Quoll, a random question... does 'Wednesday' fit in the window?

Very taken with the Sub homage... shame I'm on a watch buying ban at the moment...









*Simon*


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

mycroft said:


> Quoll, a random question... does 'Wednesday' fit in the window?


I'll tell you tomorrow.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

gravedodger said:


> Yup ... very fond of my Orient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a very, very similar model. The hands are gold finish, the markers are slightly more square and again gold finish, there are tiny roman numerals in the chapter, there is a coin edge surrounding the crystal and yes, Mycroft, Wednesday does fit into the window as it is in a slightly smaller font. When I finally get my act together with my expensive new camera I will post some piccies.

Rob


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

mycroft said:


> Quoll, a random question... does 'Wednesday' fit in the window?


No, they spell it Wedday

Only time will tell


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh look - it fits!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

No, they spell it Wedday


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> No, they spell it Wedday


Not on my watch - model 46E701-91. I get the full Wednesday, which is only fitting, I suppose, as I am a pedantic bugger and could not live with an abbreviation such as "WEDDAY". It would remind me too much a day long, long ago when I entered a church as a gauche young feller and departed an hour later as a broken man.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> a day long, long ago when I entered a church as a gauche young feller and departed an hour later as a broken man.


The shortest sentence in the English language is "I do." Some say it's also the longest sentence.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I've got a few Orients. Poor pictures, as per usual, but the general gist is visible :

King Divers (6 of, all having different dial colours)




























And a few other others, there are probably 5 or so missing


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

There's a black King Diver, a red Sea King and some early quartz digitals missing, but I've also got this little old'un :


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

rsykes2000 said:


> I've got a few Orients. Poor pictures, as per usual, but the general gist is visible :
> 
> King Divers (6 of, all having different dial colours)
> 
> ...


I've got the Titanium slide rule watch also. It's quite large but extremely comfortable to wear and it's one of my favourite Orients. I'm jiggered if I know how to use the slide rule thingy though.......


----------



## pcichosz (Jan 12, 2006)

My two Orients:

-- the beauty










-- and the beast










Pawel


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pcichosz said:


> My two Orients:
> 
> -- the beauty
> 
> ...


Both bootiful IMHO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s mine....

*Orient M-Force CEX04001MO & Orient M-Force CEX04001DO, 200M Divers, cal46G41 21 Jewels*



* Orient King Divers c. 1970`s*





































*Orient 3 Star, 17 Jewel Manual Wind early `80`s*


----------

